# Alle Werte einer Spalte in JTable zusammenrechnen



## gastinger00 (2. Jan 2009)

Gibt es schon irgendeine Funktion bzw. hat so etwas schon irgendwer von euch mal gemacht, mit dem so etwas realisierbar ist?
Ich will eine Gesamtsumme über aller Werte in einer JTable!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Jan 2009)

mit JTable.getModel() kommst du an das TableModel, das die Daten beinhaltet, im TableModel kannst du die breite und höhe mit TableModel.getColumnCount() bzw getRowCount() abfragen, dann gehst du alle zeilen durch, fragst jeweils die Werte mit getValueAt(x,y) ab, und verrechnest das alles.
Brauchst für die aufgabe nichts außer der API bzw google: deinem besten Freund, und einer ungefähren Vorstellung, wie das Plus-zeichen aussieht


----------



## André Uhres (2. Jan 2009)

Wir können auch die Gesamtsumme direkt im TableModel zur Verfügung stellen. Bei einer Zelländerung können wir dann die Summe anpassen, ohne alle Zeilen und Spalten durchzugehen.


----------

